# Legion DIY Solar Kickstarter



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Kickstarter link

This DIY solar system piqued my interest but electricity is already cheap where I live. Might be interesting for Ontarians?

I backed their Kiwi 3 device and nothing else on the market competes with it yet. The Legion Meter looks interesting as well.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

What happens when da sun doan shine? 

plugging any kind of unsynchronized source of AC could be creating a heating effect on the household wire(s)...?

This appears to be a simplified system..I see a picture of some solar panel.. and a micro inverter.. 

If you can get 1.2 kw out of this system reliably 24/7
you might be into something, but operating this from an iphone app...hmmm?

Btw, 1200 watts x 1 hr in Ontario is: 8.7c off peak, 13.2c mid peak, 18.0c on peak
Lets look at the highest rate for TOU.

Mon to Friday at the highest rate is lets say you use 1kwh for 12 hrs x 18c per kwh = $2.16 x 5 days = $10.80 for 5 day week.

52weeks x $10.80 = $561.60 per year, the cost at the highest rate for 1kwh.
add 13% hst and distribution costs and it goes up quickly!
However, it would depend on how reliable this DIY is and whether it would supply 1.2Kw consistently.


----------

